# Altus Grape Festival



## GTS (Jul 29, 2011)

This weekend, July 29-30, is the annual festival in Altus, Arkansas. I was curious if any of the Arkansas based members of this forum (or any others for that matter) will be attending or entering the amateur wine makers competition. I am still undecided on whether or not I will enter any wines. In wine making terms, I'm still a babe in the woods. I have a couple that I think are OK, so I probably will enter them just to get the feed back.

Greg


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Greg go for it. If for no other reason to meet other winemakers in your area and get new ideas for more wine. Plus you're getting the judges notes on your wine.


----------



## GTS (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I probably will Dan. You don't score if you don't shoot! Besides, it will give me a good excuse to sit under a shade tree drinking Skeeter Pee and listening to the band. BTW, last year, a Key Lime Skeeter Pee took the best of show ribbon, as well a special category award. I think there is a pic on Lon's web site.

Greg


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with Dan. Go for it! I just entered my first competition last week and thought I wouldn't stand a chance. I was surprised that I did pretty well. I also got to meet people and we're thinking about starting a wine making club in our area. 

You don't have anything to lose! Go for it. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## GTS (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, none of the wines I entered did well enough to place, but I learned a lot and had a great time. The most important thing I learned was that Arkansas has an abundance of really good (and when I say really good, I mean really fantastic) winemakers. There are entire families that have been making wine in the Altus area for almost as long as the wineries have been around. As one of the amateur winemakers, I was able to sample a lot of the entries after the judges were through. WOW! There was everything from a dry elderberry (which won something) to a cynthiana grape (also a winner I think), to an apricot/raspberry (that was wonderful) to many different berry and muscadine wines to a chocolate/cherry that I believe was best of show.
Great time, great people, I'm sure I will be back again next year.

Greg


----------



## JohnT (Aug 4, 2011)

I have entered Altus a couple of times in the past and have had good results. They are very friendly down there. I would also recomend (if you can) to attend the grape festival in person. It is a lot of fun... 

When I first entered the competition, I spoke to the woman that ran it (Batinna Post). She was so nice the I decided to grab the wife and go to the festival. I live in NJ and Altus is in Arkansas. Glad we went. What a great time. well worth the trip.


----------



## Sdollar2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you end up turning in your wine


----------



## Sdollar2 (Aug 2, 2012)

A caber lot 5050 blend took show and dry reds for the 2012 year with an Italian variety wine in second


----------



## GTS (Aug 7, 2012)

I did not make it back this year. I was traveling and could not get any entries submitted. Maybe next year.


----------

